# What do you think of this doe kid?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I found this doe kid on Craigslist. She would be my first boer goat besides market wethers. I don't really care about the fact that she is unregistered because I will be breeding to sell for 4-H. The best part is she has a paint gene! What do you guys think of her? Her price is $200.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks to be a good Doe ... :greengrin: :thumb: I would take her...as long as her teat structure can easily feed her offspring.... :wink:


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Prices vary by area, but (as long as my buyer comes through), I will be selling a PAIR of doelings, one traditional, one red out of a paint doe for $200. I bought my registered purebred and 75% does at a year old for $250 each. I'm in N. Florida.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I know prices can vary, but around here that is pretty good price.

Pam- I was hoping you would see this  I love your goats btw. Glad you think she is worth it. I will ask about teat structure.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks like a nice little doe! :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She looks really nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam- I was hoping you would see this  I love your goats btw. Glad you think she is worth it. I will ask about teat structure.


 Aww...thank you Paige...I really appreciate that you like my goats.... :thumb: :hug: Yes... I think she looks nice and has good muscle.... :hi5:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Shes cute  I like her


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Really glad you guys like her. What about this one? She is also available at the place. She is 88% and her head is super light blonde. She is $175. She is a march kid so maybe able to be bred this fall.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is another pic of the black headed on, Shirley.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I like her too. Shes a little more petite than the black headed doe, but looks like she might be a bit longer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I like her too. Shes a little more petite than the black headed doe, but looks like she might be a bit longer.


 I agree...and another good choice.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I prefer the lighter doe, but she's older. 
I like both


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I like both of them, they are nice especially for just getting started wih boers


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Got a message back from the gal that has them! She said she would give them both to me for $325! Do you guys think that is a good price? Super excited!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If you like them and they are healthy, then go ahead. Personally I like the black head a little, but not so much the white doe.

Full price on unregistered meat goats is $1.50 per pound. $325 is probably more than that. I'd offer her the $1.50 price.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bargain with her...counter offer $300 for both...see what she says... that would make it $150 each.... If not... $325 isn't a bad price for the 2... as long as the teat structures aren't really faltered... :wink:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

YAY!!! :wahoo: Looks like I am getting Shirley and Blanca! I am not going to try and talk her down on her price because she already told me that she would breed Blanca to her Boer buck for $25 instead of $50, taking my total to $350. I think that is a fair price for a bred doe and an open one. Blanca's kids will be 94% so they will be considered PB right? Blanca has two clean teats and Shirley has two functional and two, well separated, nonfunctional teats that have been removed. Those are okay right? I am so excited :clap: !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> nonfunctional teats that have been removed. Those are okay right? I am so excited :clap: !


 Oh no...I hate to tell you this but ...that isn't good  .....when the doe first freshens... it will balloon out in that spot..making it worse than having the extra teat that was cut off........it messes up the Doe....  I now wouldn't recommend a Doe that had one removed.... What a disappointment :hug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Really? I REALLY wish she had just left them then. Will it cause major problems? I won't be showing them so looks don't really matter, but will it harm her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Really? I REALLY wish she had just left them then. Will it cause major problems? I won't be showing them so looks don't really matter, but will it harm her?


 It may be a nightmare... I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I know it is really bad when someone snips off a functional teat because the orifice is still there. I didn't know it would be so bad if it was nonfunctional.  :? I have never dealt with this. What is the worst that could happen?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I know it is really bad when someone snips off a functional teat because the orifice is still there. I didn't know it would be so bad if it was nonfunctional.  :? I have never dealt with this. What is the worst that could happen?


 The scary part is ..no one knows if the extra teats are functional until they freshen and when you can check it.... So it is a big gamble there.... If it balloons when freshening... it may balloon in the way of the good teat.... not allowing the kids to nurse.....it is hard to predict how it will end up....  :hug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you think I should say something to the owner? I really love the little girl  Do you think if I told the lady my concern she would drop the price and I could try her? Totally bummed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Do you think I should say something to the owner? I really love the little girl  Do you think if I told the lady my concern she would drop the price and I could try her? Totally bummed


I am sorry... I really am... :hug: they are good looking Does otherwise... 
I am not sure... I'd attempt to get them...just my honest opinion.... I really don't like ...when a breeder snips teats off ...the Does/Bucks.. are what they are... in the teat structure....and will still throw that flaw....no matter if it was snipped or not....and it can create so many issues later..... it is so sad....  So I can't give you an opinion on a lower price....as it may be something you really don't want.....I know that isn't what you want to hear..but... I am trying to protect you.....and the hassles that may happen later... if you do get them....and later... they do have major issues...from ballooning too much.....you won't be able to easily sell them... and they may not be able to feed their kids...  Please seriously think it over..... :hug: ray:

Are there any other breeders in your area, that you can check out? Craigslist sometimes has them.... Goats are going cheap right now and you can get really good Does even Mature ones...for the same price... check around....you may be surprised...just make sure ...they come from a clean tested herd.... :hug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

:sigh: Man, this is a bummer. Thanks Pam. I really appreciate it. What about the other doe? She has clean teats and none were snipped off. I really wish I could find more Boer does. There are Boers around here, but most are just junkie crosses that people are asking way too much for. I have been all over CL and Hoobly with no real luck. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:

Your Welcome.......

The other Doe... I'd look her over really close for scars there...yes ...that Doe is alright... if she isn't cut.... but make sure :wink:

Here is a good link explaining the snipped teat ...scroll down on the page and you will see it...

http://www.jackmauldin.com/4_teats.htm


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much Pam. :hug: I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem..... :hug:


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

milkmaid10-- I have two registered FB does, (one yearling, one 2 yr old)both bred to a registered buck, and I have been thinking of selling one of them. One is a half-sister to the doe that won this year's grand champion boer doe at fair, and the other is her daughter from last year.
--Alex Slawinski


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Alex- Messaged you. :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Another thing about snipped teats is you don't know whether or not the seller was being truthful about the teat. It may have just been a nonfunctional single teat on each side, or they could have been fish teats.


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

sent you a novel back :laugh:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol. Thats fine, I love novels about goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it all works out for you.... :hug: :grouphug: ray:


----------

